# Mixing Peacocks and shell dwellers



## eswain (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi, noob here.

I recently moved and decided to switch from keeping planted "aquascape" aquariums to Rift Lake cichlids. I've learned much from this forum--great site btw--but am still unsure about some stocking decisions. Wondering if you guys could help me on two questions.

a) If I understand correctly, a 30gal Long tank is sufficient to keep a few Aulonocara Kandeensis. How many males/females do you suggest I keep? I originally intended it to be a species tank, except...

b) I'm also interested in keeping some shell dwelling tangs. Would it be possible for the shellies to live below the peacocks without disturbing them? With the different origins and whatnot, I'm aware that the quick answer is "not advisable". The one forum thread I found on this topic seemed to concur. Yet as a practical matter I cannot have two tanks. Would you strongly advise _against_ it? (BTW paracyps don't do it for me so the para/shellie combination isn't appealing.)

Also, if I can only fit one male peacock and no shellies, would it be inadvisable to add a different mild-mannered species (e.g. yellow lab)? I read that the color of the Kandeensis male doesn't come out as well when there are other species around, but just one male would be a little drab--especially for a cichlid tank!

Incidentally, suggestions as to where to get quality fish in the Houston area would be greatly appreaciated.

Thanks,

E


----------



## DST86 (Nov 25, 2008)

I know for the peacocks, i would suggest only 1 male and 2-4 females, but no less then 2 females. I know its not suggested to mix Tanganyikan cichlids and Malawian cichlids. Aggressive or not, i still think you might have problems

BUT.... i dont have any experience in mixing fish from the different lakes. Maybe someone here can help on that topic.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Aulonocara are a fish that sifts through the sand to find it's food in the wild... they live on the bottom too... so they would be in conflict with the shell dwellers for territory. Mixing A. kandeensis and certain shell dwellers could work, but not in a 30 gallon long. If you had a four foot tank, it could be done.

I wouldn't add any other cichlids in the aquarium if you want the kandeensis to look their best. Add in some rainbows or tetras if you want something else, and different colours.


----------



## eswain (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the advice... really helpful.

Upon reflection, seems like I'm doing too much with too little space in stocking 4"+ cichlids (A. Kandeensis) as 36x12 is the biggest footprint I can afford. Thinking about dropping down to a 10gal or 20gal Long and keeping a colony of shell dwellers--the more I read about them the more I like them. L. Stappersii is especially attractive.

If I go with the 10gal I'm thinking 4 Strappersii juveniles. If I go with a 20gal long, can I add 2-4 shell-dwellers of another species? Also, if I find the top of the tank to be too barren for my taste, what kind of dither/filler fish would you suggest? (or would they disrupt the shellies?)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Unless you are looking at a 6ft tank, keeping two shell dwellers together doesn't usually work.

I've kept all kinds of small tetras in with shell dwellers.


----------



## eswain (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, I need to read up a little more before I start dreaming up a tank. Thanks again for your help.


----------

